# A Cryptic Message



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Birthday Present!!! Birthday Present!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Is that one you are sending out or receiving?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh, it's sent alright...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

My birthday was 6 weeks ago. 

You're not running behind, are ya? lol


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

HHMMM There are 6 b-days coming up!!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

If the original message was about a real Birthday Present, I wouldn't have titled this thread "A Cryptic Message"... <G> Sooner or later, the recipient will receive it and understand, but until then, keep guessing!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay, I can't resist! We'll make a little Contest out of it! If anybody besides the recipient can guess what this means, the first person to post such a reply will receive a Special Bomb... If the recipient publicly posts the answer to this Cryptic Message, naturally the deal is off... <G>


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Shouldn't there be a (#) after to help solve??? Thats how the cryptic crosswords work! LOL


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok here is my guess g8trbone?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You didn't say how many times we can guess so I have a couple more.
John51277?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

CgarDan?
Ok I'm done guessing.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> Shouldn't there be a (#) after to help solve??? Thats how the cryptic crosswords work! LOL


With such a Special Bomb at stake, Squid gives no hints! Even people who think they have every cigar available do not have this...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Someone is going to have a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## boonedoggle-cl (Jul 11, 2007)

dam, I wish I knew! I suck at puzzles!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I'd say they're meant for Cigar_Joel and Guado. Because they're the next two up on the 2007 Birthday Club P.I.F. That's just my guess...I'm not really good at cryptic messages.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

The reason it's Cryptic is because it has nothing to do with anybody's actual birthday... It's a reference to a reference to yet another reference. The recipient of this particular package will know EXACTLY what it means, but by that time, it'll be too late for anybody else to win the Special Bomb... <G>

Think harder... HAH!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> With such a Special Bomb at stake, Squid gives no hints! Even people who think they have every cigar available do not have this...


With that statement it took me out of the running... lol


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> With that statement it took me out of the running... lol


You think so? <G>


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

This is getting good!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Time keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin'... Into the future...

Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock...


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Are you talkin' about Smokin' Jef's daddy?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Time keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin'... Into the future...


Man I didn't know you were a Seal fan Squid.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

*B*irthday *P*resent? BP? Big Poppa? Is it Sid?


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

maduro pips


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

mrgatorman could be the recipient as the 17th was the day Spain gave Florida to the US? 

Or anyone from Kentucky if you are referencing Hunter S Thompson's Birthday?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Labman said:


> Man I didn't know you were a Seal fan Squid.


YOU HAVE TO BE JOKING, TRY THE STEVE MILLER BAND! SEAL JUST SAMPLED IT.


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

Labman said:


> *B*irthday *P*resent? BP? Big Poppa? Is it Sid?


uhhhh...i'm certain that's not going to happen...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Nobody's even come close... <G> As the package in question inches toward the intended victim who will certainly, at the last moment before his doom, understand and fully comprehend the cryptic message... HAH!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Stogie for his site reaching 6 Mos???


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Nope! (Although begin sniffing about in that direction in a month or so...)


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> YOU HAVE TO BE JOKING, TRY THE STEVE MILLER BAND! SEAL JUST SAMPLED IT.


:lol: Oops! Keep in mind, I'm a youngin'.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Squid if anybody guessed right you wouldn't say anything untill the bomb hit!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

i'd guess its someone over the border becuase you have to call it a gift so customs won't open it or tax it.... is this close? lol


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok this really is my last guess Research-Colin is getting the Happy Birthday Bomb.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

These guys are onto something with the "gift" thing!! CANADA


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Squid if anybody guessed right you wouldn't say anything untill the bomb hit!


BULL!!! Squid is honest! <G>

Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock... Tick, tock...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Its not about being honest, you just wouldn't want the intended target to know before it got there.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Did anybody ever get this Birthday hit? Now I think I really know who it is!
leojvs is getting it.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Any one receive this or figure it out yet?


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

i was thinking leojvs as well as he always talked about calling it a bday gift so customs wouldn't open it


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i think its labman!


----------



## DKPRLP (Aug 3, 2006)

2-B or not 2-B
what was the message


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Goinfersmoke
DKPRLP
Shelby07
Ceedee
TJ
Bullybreed
jcruz1027
cigar_joel
g8trbone
Duane


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

I think it's me. If it isn't it shoulda been!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

thisone326 said:


> i think its labman!


Nah...Squid is from Texas and is used to the heat. If he were to swim up into the frigid waters of the great white north to try and attack me, it would be a suicide mission. Hypothermia isn't a joke people!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smokin'Jef
boomshay
LouZava
tekeeladude 
John51277
mrgatorman


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Not The Ghost---Is It?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> smokin'Jef
> boomshay
> LouZava
> tekeeladude
> ...


Where did you come up the list of names?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Squiddys just trying to stir up crapola. Anticipation of death is worse than death itself.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Where did you come up the list of names?


Checking pryor post---Hints in his post--anthing Squid stated in his post----


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Labman said:


> Man I didn't know you were a Seal fan Squid.


Seal???

SMB sir...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Seal???
> 
> SMB sir...


I know, I know...Frank already blasted me for that one. :sorry:

In my defense I am only 24. I know age is no excuse for ignorance, but I'll try to do better next time. :lol:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

lol...I didnt see his post...sorry to hit yoou again...Even at 24 you have to listen to Steve Miller band...great music.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes it is great music, have to get a CD Labman!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Guys, I have to admit that I have listened to some Steve Miller Band tunes before...so I'm not totally ignorant of his music. There are some that are even on my regular drinking tunes mixed CD like "Big Ol' Jet Airliner" and "Dance, Dance, Dance". 

I'll have to check out some more of their music. Thanks for the tip...and for not blasting me too hard guys!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Never thought youd get slammed for not listening to music older than yourself...sorry man.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Some people Call Me The Space Cowboy-----Some call me the Gangster of Love!

Maurice--whistle, whistle----


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Never thought youd get slammed for not listening to music older than yourself...sorry man.


:lol:...my fault I walked into that one.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm a joker
I'm a smoker
I'm a mid-night toker
I get my lovin' on the run


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Heh... Sorry about that, but somehow I forgot to re-visit this thread. We *DO* have a winner here! It's Frank AKA tx_tuff who first correctly guessed the recipient of the package. He already received his special contest winning prize, and has promised to not divulge what the prize was... <G>

(leojvs was the recipient of the package which the Cryptic Message refers to...)

Thanks for playing...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Squid, this post was driving me crazy LOL


----------

